# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Eerste afkickkliniek voor jongeren van start - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Eerste afkickkliniek voor jongeren van start*
*Algemeen Dagblad -** 15 minuten geleden*
DEN HAAG - Psychiatrische inrichting Parnassia in Den Haag heeft donderdag de deuren geopend van een kliniek die uitsluitend bestemd is voor jongeren tussen de twaalf en twintig die moeten afkicken van alcohol, drugs of gokken.
Afkicken voor jongeren do 11 jan 2007 | geen reactie NOS Headlines
*alle 4 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

